

84 Pure CSS GUI Icons - necolas
http://nicolasgallagher.com/pure-css-gui-icons/

======
necolas
A technical exercise - definitely not a production-ready icon set - that
formed the basis for pseudo-element techniques that allow for multiple
background canvases and full height pseudo-columns.

